# bigger appetite for bigger arms?



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

I have read a few times on here that you need to put on a certain amount of weight (say 5kg for example) in order to put on a inch on your arms.. how true is this? can you not get growth in your arms from staying the same weight but increasing weights that you lift? I ask this because I find it incredibly difficault to put on weight, and feel disheartened at the prospect of not being able to get bigger arms unless i eat more (which I cant see happening as im already a 'F**king pig' as the mrs says

Any thoughts or facts on this people?


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Big back = Big arms ...

you cant just train your arms you need to train your entire body.

eat small meals with lots of good quality protein in them ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

squats and deads = bigger appetite.

i fcuking hate eating food dude...

maybe if you dont train your legs and become a bicep boy you might add an inch, but is that what you really want?

i blend 3 meals a day, its easier to drink you cals than eat them.

saying that i havent the fortitude or the desire to forcefeed myslef beyond a certain point...

i do think if you train hard on a set amount of calories you will still end up looking pretty special.

take a look at some of the middleweight olympic lifters..

fcuking awesome physiques..


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Isn't the rule of thumb 10lb of overall muscle gain to achieve 1" on your arms?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> squats and deads = bigger appetite.
> 
> i fcuking hate eating food dude...
> 
> ...


Not really feeling my food at the moment, blending is a good idea! How does it go down Cal? Is it something you really gotta get used to? I also feel sooo drained Cal! Didn't think this juice would make me as sluggish as I feel! At the moment I'm living on caffiene tablets!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I heard its 14lb to add an inch on your arms,,, you can always diet down after and keep the muscle gains

Also camero its impossible to stay the same weight and get bigger arms if your arms get bigger than you get heavier!...unless you fill them wi helium implants or something!..lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

There is no rule of thumb for weight added and size on a particular muscle......how could this be worked out and applied to everyone?

You cannot put weight on because you are a hard gainer simply put you are not eating enough calories to gain weight....you are probably thinking "what!!!!!! I cannot eat anymore than I do now" you need to add high calorie foods like nuts, good oils etc.......for example having chicken and rice is fine but add 2 tablespoons of olive oil and you add approx 250 calories.......


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

thanks for the advice.. in a nutshell... deads, dips & CGBP, nuts and olive oils should help add weight and maybe a bit more thickness on my arms.

Trixta I do train my whole body, its just that i have noticed that arms seem to be developing slower than the rest


----------

